# New Truck Bed



## 95KingCab4By (Mar 16, 2008)

i guess the name kinda states the obvious, ive got a 95 king cab 4x4, ive tried looking around the net and this site to see if any companies out there make brand new truck beds for the hardbody's? i apologize if this topic has been covered before but like i said, i looked around and came up with nothing...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The only company that sells a complete bed is Nissan, assuming you are looking for a stock type bed. I remember someone ordering one about 5 years ago when I worked for Nissan. It comes shipped in a big wooden crate. I forget the price, but it wasn't cheap...Close to $3000 if I remember correctly.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

go to a j/y and look, just remember the KC is different from a reg cab bed.


----------



## 95KingCab4By (Mar 16, 2008)

i live in winnipeg, manitoba, canada...if your not familiar with it, its rust central of canada, the chances of me finding one here in better shape than mine are slim to nil, my truck itself is from the states, its that light(american only) blue color, not available in canada....


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

How far are you willing to travel, or ship? These are kind of far. There are 2 in Lamont, AB (1-800-661-8814) and 1 in Williamsford, ON (1-800795-8188) that you can check on.

I don't know how bad your bed is, but have you checked to see how much it would cost to repair it at a body shop?


----------



## 95KingCab4By (Mar 16, 2008)

i havent checked yet, but theres a few spots that need attention, and id honestly rather but a completely new bed because rust here in winnipeg is a huge problem, so i dont wanna have to worry about it for awhile.



Oldnissanguy said:


> I don't know how bad your bed is, but have you checked to see how much it would cost to repair it at a body shop?


----------



## ncsuryano (Apr 7, 2008)

If it was my truck, I would opt for a flat-bed.


----------



## 95KingCab4By (Mar 16, 2008)

i love the look of the truck too much to take the bed away from it, thats why i want a new one....


----------



## Chops705 (Mar 2, 2008)

I am having some serious problems locating a box for my 91 king cab

I live in Sault Ste. Marie Ontario


----------



## 95KingCab4By (Mar 16, 2008)

what did the dealer tell you?


----------



## Chops705 (Mar 2, 2008)

I havent asked cuz I know its gonna cost a fortune


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

There's a junk yard 3 miles from me that has a '95 King Cab 4x4 identical to mine. I've been mining it for parts lately, and I think the bed is in good shape. It's black and a long way from you, but they're ******** and probably wouldn't want more than $150 for it.


----------



## caledoni55 (May 1, 2008)

In Phx Az, there is a Nissan only bone yard, they have about thirty beds all shades and colors...here is no rust...ever...hit the net, they are on 35 ave.


----------



## Chops705 (Mar 2, 2008)

I just picked one up today
from a guy who gets them from Arizona
$425


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

caledoni55 said:


> In Phx Az, there is a Nissan only bone yard, they have about thirty beds all shades and colors...here is no rust...ever...hit the net, they are on 35 ave.


Ray & Bob's, J & R, what's the name????????????


----------

